# New HD Channels



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Not much in terms of new HD Channels poping up on DISH over the last 6-12 months...I think they added FOOD HD and maybe 1 or 2 more.....is there any word on any other channels coming up?

HD has rendered most of the other channels unwatchable and I would be curious to know if 2007 is gonna be a dry year in new HD channels or if it will be plentiful...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since you said 6-12 months... that would include all the new channels added back in Feb of this year (9 months ago): ESPN2HD, UniHD, HGTVHD, National Geographic HD, Food HD, 5 more Vooms in HD, NFLHD, also StarzHD for folks that subscribe to that premium channel... I may be forgetting something since I just upgraded to get all those new channels.

If you define "lately" as within the last couple of months, then no new HD has come... but if you open the 6-12 month window there has been a lot of new HD added in the past year on Dish. Way more than anyone else has added.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

For once I would like to see serious, definitive answers instead of the usual "here's what I wish they'd get" thread.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nobody "knows" who can talk about it. 

HD RSNs should be next ... along with HDs for the season passes. Nothing in stone.


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

What is the big deal about the rsn;s. There is enough sports on already. How about some quality movies that aren;t 40 years old?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate to say it... and it makes me sound old... but there aren't many quality movies made 

But seriously... as much as I enjoy some of the Voom programming, I think they could combine a few of them, cut down on repeats, and have bandwidth for another channel or two of HD. That said, however, there really isn't much out there that Dish doesn't already have.

Cinemax HD, but you'd have to subscribe to Cinemax to get it... MTVHD, which personally will not hurt my feelings if we never see it.

I would welcome InHD, but to be fair it seems to have similar programming to HDNet, UniHD, and some sports... so it wouldn't be any new HD really, just some different of the same type we already have.

We just have to wait for some new HD launches, then we can pester Dish to sign them up when we hear about them.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Here we go. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No complaints on my part... just offering thoughts to those who are thinking about complaining


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Presence said:


> Here we go. :nono2:


It is an impossible standard, as noted in my previous post.

Those who know can't talk.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The HD's for channels for the West coast. Then any ch that has both E & W would be available.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Those who know can't talk.


As the old saying goes, "Those who know don't talk, and those who talk don't know".


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Speed Channel, FX, and A&E would be at the top of my wish list.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

ssmith10pn said:


> Speed Channel, FX, and A&E would be at the top of my wish list.


I would LOOOOOOOVE to see FX and speed in HD, unfortunately they are not produced in HD, so you need to copy the companythat produces the content, not delivers it.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

joebird said:


> As the old saying goes, "Those who know don't talk, and those who talk don't know".


:grin: :grin:


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

dude2 said:


> What is the big deal about the rsn;s. There is enough sports on already. How about some quality movies that aren;t 40 years old?


Especially on the HD PPV channel! Does Dish think we will watch anything, including the trash on this channel, just as long as it is HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HD PPV is just space filler when the channel space isn't needed for other content. They might as well have something up there for people who feel the urge to buy something, ANYTHING, that is in HD.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

James,
My point is, that Dish might sell more PPV's, with decent content. There are some interesting (to me) SD PPV's; but they have NEVER had anything on HD PPV that I was willing to buy.

Perhaps there are people that will watch anything HD; but I would rather wait until my idea of a good movie, shows up on HBO or Showtime, etc.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Please put a question mark at the end of the thread title.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Presence said:


> For once I would like to see serious, definitive answers instead of the usual "here's what I wish they'd get" thread.


Why would you expect us to be able to give you authoritative answers?

We can only speculate based on what has been released to the press and what is uplinked.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I wonder if they'll ever include the local subchannels like WeatherPlus and The Tube on the locals packages.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My guess is no subchannels.... but theoretically it should be possible, since the locals are sharing/dividing that bandwidth to make the subchannels... Dish could do something similar.

What I don't know, however, is how easy it would be for them technically to mix HD/SD on a transponder. I know currently they are using more than one type of transmission scheme, and can't mix those... but maybe if everything moves to MPEG4 and one kind of transmission scheme in the future something like this becomes more feasible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish is already minimizing the bandwidth on retransmitted HD. They have it down to about 3 SD for 1 HD (although the SD are MPEG2/QPSK and the HD are MPEG4/8PSK). A HD with two SD subchannels on dish couldn't be done in the same space as a single HD. It would take the space of nearly two HDs (or 1 1/2 taking 8PSK into account).


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

dude2 said:


> What is the big deal about the rsn;s. There is enough sports on already. How about some quality movies that aren;t 40 years old?


I hope you are not serious ... pretty pathetic post from a man! Sports are huge and all the packages we spend big money on are huge ... and dude when we spend big money we want quality especially when the HD is available on them. And dude there is not enough sports on for us MEN who like sports ... and that is a huge number of satellite subscribers.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

A&E HD has been launched by the company that produces the channel. We will have to wait to see if Dish will pick it up!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

gopherscot said:


> I hope you are not serious ... pretty pathetic post from a man! Sports are huge and all the packages we spend big money on are huge ... and dude when we spend big money we want quality especially when the HD is available on them. And dude there is not enough sports on for us MEN who like sports ... and that is a huge number of satellite subscribers.


This, being said by a person calling himself "Gopherscot" yet displaying the WRONG helmet in his avatar.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

gopherscot said:


> I hope you are not serious ... pretty pathetic post from a man! Sports are huge and all the packages we spend big money on are huge ... and dude when we spend big money we want quality especially when the HD is available on them. And dude there is not enough sports on for us MEN who like sports ... and that is a huge number of satellite subscribers.


I love sports and agree...but we COULD use some decent HD movie channels too.


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 23, 2006)

nitz369 said:


> A&E HD has been launched by the company that produces the channel. We will have to wait to see if Dish will pick it up!


Funny that this channels seems to have launched only in Candada on their two DBS systems - Bell and Starchoice. Unless A&E Networks are based in Canada, I'm not sure why they would launch outside of the US before getting the channel distributed in it's home country.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> Dish is already minimizing the bandwidth on retransmitted HD. They have it down to about 3 SD for 1 HD (although the SD are MPEG2/QPSK and the HD are MPEG4/8PSK). A HD with two SD subchannels on dish couldn't be done in the same space as a single HD. It would take the space of nearly two HDs (or 1 1/2 taking 8PSK into account).


It might be a starting place for mpeg4 sd if a station demands they carry the sub channel


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is going to be an interesting choice in 2009. "Carry all of our digital signals or carry none." Some stations will win with this plan, others will lose. I doubt if any of them will want their signals limited to HD customers only so we will need to see a turnover in receivers where *all* customers have MPEG4 receivers.

Then there are the calls to carry HD in HD - and E* will have to find the satellite space to carry all the primary signals that are available in HD or get permission to convert HD to SD in many markets. 2009 should be an interesting year for satellite.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

akron05 said:


> I love sports and agree...but we COULD use some decent HD movie channels too.


Frankly, I'd be most enthused to see Fox Movie Channel, TCM, and AMC go HD.

There are real stories still told there. Much as I enjoy an action/adventure movie like Terminator 3, still does not compete with King Solomon's Mines (the version with Deborah Kerr). Now there's some fine acting and great adventure.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

RSN looks good but don't they show a lot of repeats like most vooms channels do? I'd like MTV-HD. I didn't even know they had MTV in HD. If anything I think WB-HD should be priority (San Diego). They can throw away the Kung Fu channel.

Spike-HD!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I was a bit upset when they took away Guy HD and Majestic and replaced them in the lineup. Frankly I think Gallery and Ultra HD are useless. I would love to have kept Guy TV and Majestic and replaced these 2 worthless pieces instead. I am a movie guy, so I would like to see more movie channels in HD.

Voom also had Cinemax HD, I'd like to see that come aboard.

It would be nice if they up-linked a couple of the HD PBS channels and Tube. MTV HD, well I miss music videos, I'd rather see Tube than MTV-HD.

Wasn't INHD up-linked recently? I seem to recall seeing that on the EKB list? I wonder if Dish will like that one enough to offer it to subs?


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Spike HD with permanent re-runs of James Bond.......


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

Rommel said:


> RSN looks good but don't they show a lot of repeats like most vooms channels do? I'd like MTV-HD. I didn't even know they had MTV in HD. If anything I think WB-HD should be priority (San Diego). They can throw away the Kung Fu channel.
> 
> Spike-HD!


kinda funny., you want Spike HD but KungFu is out.. just an irony of the Men's channel.. tho I do agree, a little too much.. could be a more clasic action station would be nice,.. Spike would be a real welcome!


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

I wander if Soprano's will be in HD on HBO??
Anyone know if they've shown any old episodes of Sopranos on HD?

Slightly off topic I know but it just made me think. That doesn't happen often so I don't want to lose it.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

gooders said:


> I wander if Soprano's will be in HD on HBO??
> Anyone know if they've shown any old episodes of Sopranos on HD?
> 
> Slightly off topic I know but it just made me think. That doesn't happen often so I don't want to lose it.


Yeah Sopranos has been in HD. Well IIRC the first season wasnt but it has been since.

A better question might be is if they'll be in HD on A+E HD.. not that Dish offers that channel yet .. I happen to get it on ExpressVu tho.. but I saw where A+E just bought the rights to air the Sopranos on their channel.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gallery HD might be worth it if I ever change my tastes and became interested in the Arts. However Ultra HD is just so flipping the same thing ever hour, some 5 feet 11 95 pd woman walking down a runway.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

gooders said:


> I wander if Soprano's will be in HD on HBO??
> Anyone know if they've shown any old episodes of Sopranos on HD?
> 
> Slightly off topic I know but it just made me think. That doesn't happen often so I don't want to lose it.


Sopranos have been HD for some time on HBO HD.

There's only 1 season left BTW.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

calgary2800 said:


> However Ultra HD is just so flipping the same thing ever hour, some 5 feet 11 95 pd woman walking down a runway.


Might be more interesting if they changed the rating to R or X.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Sopranos have been HD for some time on HBO HD.
> 
> There's only 1 season left BTW.


Yep I know. I've been watching this series since the start in the UK, but we didn't have HD until recently, Europe is normally way ahead on this type of technology but for some reason with HD we slipped behind.

My free HBO period runs out before Sopranos starts, but knowing it will be on HD might encourage me to cough up the money for a few more months....!


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> kinda funny., you want Spike HD but KungFu is out.. just an irony of the Men's channel.. tho I do agree, a little too much.. could be a more clasic action station would be nice,.. Spike would be a real welcome!


Thing with Kung Fu channel is most of the movies they play have lame stories and it doesn't look HD at all.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/hillhd112906.htm

D* launching 2 more satellites? I hope E* adds more and better channels to compete with this because i'll definitely switch to D* if they can't. Plus they have TFC (The Filipino Channel  )


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rommel said:


> Thing with Kung Fu channel is most of the movies they play have lame stories and it doesn't look HD at all.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/hillhd112906.htm
> 
> D* launching 2 more satellites? I hope E* adds more and better channels to compete with this because i'll definitely switch to D* if they can't. Plus they have TFC (The Filipino Channel  )


Swammi seems to be a shill for D*. He never seems to write anything about E*. I have emailed him to ask why he is always talking up D* and never E*. No reply so far.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

No 24 and Prison break in HD is killing me, plus the NFL playoffs is coming up. Come on Fox get with it!!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Got a reply and the swammi pointed to other articles he has written that were related to E. After reading more of his stuff he isn't a shill for D* just not a very good journalist. His prediction rate is so close to what a coin toss can do it is almost unbelivable that he has a job doing it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> New York, NY (November 29, 2006) -- DIRECTV will offer more than 40 High-Definition TV channels by next summer, according to David Hill, the satcaster's entertainment president.


Well that's more believable than the 1500 they said they would have a year ago.  :eek2:  :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish has around 27 or so now right? For people in local HD markets, that is about 31... so having 40 by next summer would not be a big stretch for Dish to have as they only have to add 9 more... now, there probably aren't 9 m ore right now to add unless you count each RSN individually, which both Dish and DirecTV probably would do to give a higher number.

In any event, 40 HD channels is not a big bragging point considering where Dish currently sits.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well yeah if either of them has the bandwidth they can easily add HD "channels" just for the sake of having a certain number.

Hell just go with the SD model if nothing else. Add more of the HD movie channels that they dont offer right now and even add the West feeds of the current ones they do offer if they want to. Sprinkle in a few more like MTV and A+E etc. that they dont yet offer. Plus other new channels that launch in the meantime.

And lets not forget PPV. They always figured they should have like 50 SD ones.. why not a handfull or more HD ones eventually (if they can ever get the rights to good and plentiful content to fill them with).


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

cinemax, some pr0n hd, InHD1 and 2 plz and my cleveland HD locals..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ssmith10pn said:


> Well that's more believable than the 1500 they said they would have a year ago.  :eek2:  :nono2:


There was no talk of 1,500 channels for nationals. The official line was (and still is) 150 channels _available_ for national bandwidth and 1,500 channels _available_ for HD LIL.

Mind you that neither of the satellites is anywhere near the launch pad yet.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, no one else but me wants SciFI HD?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

dmspen said:


> OK, no one else but me wants SciFI HD?


I have mentioned it but prolly not in this thread. I have even emailed Sci-Fi to see when they are going to be in HD. That was several weeks ago and never got a reply.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I read somewhere in here or maybe another site that someone says Sci Fi is not even thinking about going HD at this time.

I think they better start thinking about it.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

dmspen said:


> OK, no one else but me wants SciFI HD?


I do.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I would like it if Universal HD would become the new Sci Fi hd channel. THey don't show much else but old 80s reruns of shows I didn't watch much back then anyway. It would be no loss if they changed their programming to hd versions of Sci Fi. They might even get more viewership if they did.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes616 said:


> I read somewhere in here or maybe another site that someone says Sci Fi is not even thinking about going HD at this time.


I don't think that is an accurate statement. They're shooting lots of stuff in HD and they wouldn't do it if they weren't planning on using it eventually.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> This, being said by a person calling himself "Gopherscot" yet displaying the WRONG helmet in his avatar.


Actually born in Minnesota and all the Iowans call me Gopher ... though a big Hawkeye fan with two children Iowa grads. Also Fred Grandy was a congressman from Iowa but also on the Love Boat ... his nickname Gopher! FWIW!!!


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Any ideas on the RSN's ... the quality of the League Pass and RSN's is really awful. Really noticed once I upgraded to a 40 inch LCD with the 622. Some are almost unwatchable.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

calgary2800 said:


> No 24 and Prison break in HD is killing me, plus the NFL playoffs is coming up. Come on Fox get with it!!


Umm.. 24 has been in HD for like 3 seasons now. You may not be able to get Fox HD on dish, but what does that have to do with FOX?

Just about everything they show is in HD.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

saweetnesstrev said:


> cinemax, some pr0n hd, InHD1 and 2 plz and my cleveland HD locals..


Inhd is cable only.


----------

